# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Beckett, Samuel

## Silenced Chaos

A terrific writer, particularly outstanding as a dramatist, I would say.
He used language beyond meaning, focusing on sound and effect.

Anyone interested in discussing his work?

----------


## PoeticPractice

I won't profess to know much about Beckett, but I do want to say that the first time I saw a production of Breath and heard its context I loved it, if that's possible. I still watch it randomly from time to time.

----------


## mohammadali

I suppose his best work is waiting for Godot it is a masterpiece written in absurd literature, I really liked it when i read and watched it. at first I honestly didn`t understand anything and it was meaningless for me, but after i read something about absurd little by little i get what it is going on in his works. actually absurd literature or absurd theater was the outcome of Second world war. also rationality was the main cause of the war. and the philosophy of absurd say that there is no essence and also the roots of absurdism was in expressionism and existentialism. religion is omitted. everything is re-pitted and they actully it is nonsens but meaningful. have a look at the first dialuge. it will start with nothing ness. no one come no one go nothing. this is the nature of absurd literature. also the language is something made up. ESTRAGON: Why don't you help me?
VLADIMIR: Sometimes I feel it coming all the same. Then I go all queer. he said something but the answer totally different from question. this is the nature of absurd. in addition absurd literature was becoming wide spread on 1896 with work of French author Ubo King, but mostly it is known by Metomorphesos and the trial of Kafka and actually Becket is another absurd author.

----------


## mohammadali

Actually there are 2 PDFs one of which is the introduction and another one is the play so you can download them and enjoy. but notice when the page open just click on download.
http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down...%20Beckett.pdf
http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down..._for_Godot.pdf

Waiting_for_Godot_tragicomedy_in_2_acts_By_Samuel_ Beckett.pdf - 1.5 Mb
Waiting_for_Godot.pdf - 366.4 Kb

----------


## Corona

Shouldn't there be a forum section for him?

----------


## cafolini

I think Beckett was a little too triky with words. I personally consider Ionesco as the master of the absurd; rhinocerous in particular.

----------


## Corona

I've never read anything by Ionesco; 
anyway, Beckett's use of the words is what makes him so interesting in my opinion. 
I don't even know if Beckett's "theatre" could be labelled as "absurdist" at all. He always refused that tag and it may be a partial definition for a writer that exceed a simply absurd view of the world. 
Yesterday, in re-reading his Godot I believed there was simply more than that. I would say Beckett is not an existentialist writer, neither.
His main questioning is about the supposed presence of truth in language - its supposed possibility of expressing a "truth" - and about the self.

----------

